# Gentoo (Skype) findet webcam nicht

## uhai

Skype ist 2.0.0.63, Webcam ist Techsolo TCA-4810 (chip zc0301)

In Skype (und auch sonst) taucht die Cam nicht auf. Der Treiber ist installiert, lsmod sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> compat_ioctl32          5248  1 zc0301
> 
> videodev               28032  1 zc0301
> 
> v4l1_compat            16516  1 videodev
> ...

 

Die Cam wird am USB-Anschluß gefunden:

```
localhost uhai # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
```

Das war es dann aber auch. Weder Xine noch Skype zeigen die Cam.

Habe ich da etwas übersehen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Apr 12, 2008 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## XMath

Hm,

hast du ein Device /dev/video?

Hast du den video4Linux support im Kernel?

----------

## uhai

/dev/video fehlt, video4linux ist einkompiliert.

Wenn /dev/video fehlt, wird die Kamera nicht erkannt, oder? Dann muss ich die udev-Regeln ueberpruefen, oder?

uhai

----------

## Melekh

Guten Abend,

du könntest mal versuchen 

```
linux-uvc
```

 zu emergen. Das ist ein Treiber für USB Webcams.

Nach dem emergen 

```
modprobe uvcvideo
```

 nicht vergessen.

Dann solltest du ein /dev/video haben.

Mfg

MelekhLast edited by Melekh on Wed Apr 09, 2008 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

@melekh:

Danke fue@r den Tip, leider scheint linux-uvc meinen Cam-Chip nicht zu untertuetzen.

uhai

----------

## musv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Skype ist 2.0.0.63, Webcam ist Techsolo TCA-4810 (chip zc0301)

 

Das Z-Star-Zeux wird meines Wissens nach von den gspcav1-Treibern unterstützt. 

```
* media-video/gspcav1

     Available versions:  (~)20060925 (~)20070110 (~)20070508 (~)20071224 {kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html

     Description:         gspcav1 driver for webcams.
```

----------

## uhai

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   Skype ist 2.0.0.63, Webcam ist Techsolo TCA-4810 (chip zc0301) 
> 
> Das Z-Star-Zeux wird meines Wissens nach von den gspcav1-Treibern unterstützt. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, here we are:

gspcav1 ist installiert, lsusb zeigt die cam (wie zuvor), /dev/video fehlt (wie zuvor)

lsmod ergibt:

```
Schlepptop home # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                44496  0 

snd_pcm_oss            37024  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss

fbdev                   5120  0 

display                 7572  0 

vga16fb                13708  0 

vgastate               10880  1 vga16fb

tridentfb              19704  0 

fb                     42504  2 vga16fb,tridentfb

cfbcopyarea             7168  2 vga16fb,tridentfb

cfbimgblt               6656  2 vga16fb,tridentfb

cfbfillrect             7168  2 vga16fb,tridentfb

backlight               7684  0 

lcd                     7428  0 

snd_via82xx            23956  2 

snd_ac97_codec         91296  1 snd_via82xx

ac97_bus                5760  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                64004  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20100  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         9984  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            20640  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          9868  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    42468  14 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

yenta_socket           25100  3 

rsrc_nonstatic         12672  1 yenta_socket

```

Da ist doch nichts mit video dabei, oder? Und usb scheint acuh zu fehlen...

uhai

----------

## Melekh

Mach mal ein 

```
modprobe gspca 
```

 das ist der Treiber von dem gspcav1 Paket.

Vielleicht hast du den USB support fest in den Kernel eingebaut. Dann haste dafür keine Module. Ich denk mal wenn lsusb ne Ausgabe gibt sollte USB funktionieren.

Mfg

Melekh

----------

## uhai

stimmt, usb ist im Kernel.

Cam wird nicht erkannt, Treiber nicht geladen....

uhai

----------

## uhai

Gibt es ein webcam-Howto? Das kann doch nicht so ein Ding sein...

Zumal der Chip mit lsusb ja richtig erkannt wird. Nur der Treiber laedt nicht.

uhai

----------

## XMath

Namd,

kannst du mal aus lsusb die Zeile der Cam posten?

Was sagt denn dmesg beim einstecken der Cam?

----------

## uhai

Das gibt lsusb:

```
Schlepptop home # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ac8:302b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

das ist dmesg:

```
 tail -f /var/log/dmesg

tridentfb: fb0: Trident frame buffer device 640x480-8bpp

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

fbdev: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

FAT: Unrecognized mount option "0" or missing value

Adding 457844k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:457844k

```

dmesg reagiert gar nicht. Vielleicht geht das hotplugging nicht? Wie ueberpruefe ich das denn?

uhai

<Edit>

Etwas aelter - etwas schlauer: hald und udev laufen, aber hotplug und coldplug waren nicht installiert. Bei emerge coldplug bekomme ich einen Block:

```
 emerge -pvt coldplug

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB 

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)

```

Brauche ich coldplug noch - ist so alt im Portage-Tree oder reicht mir udev? Dann wuerden wohl rules fuer udev fehlen, weil die Kamera nicht erkannt wird, oder?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

man braucht coldplug garnicht mehr, udev hat die Funktionen von dem übernommen, coldplug ist tot.

hotplug weiß ich nicht, aber soweit ich weiß hat das udev auch übernommen (der Vollständigkeit halber)

----------

